# 2228 project started :)



## yevetz (Aug 10, 2009)

Read the previous thread for intro http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/extended-range-guitars/92497-2228-roject-need-opinions.html

So I made a cutaway today 



























Next part will be stripping, I hope I'll find the sanding machine to borrow 

Stay tuned!


----------



## MF_Kitten (Aug 10, 2009)

that looks scary when you think about the price of that thing!

i hope you´ll smooth it all out nicely afterwards 

and i can´t wait to see the stain when that time comes!


----------



## Apophis (Aug 10, 2009)

looks ok, but I think you should make the cutaway a little deeper


----------



## yevetz (Aug 10, 2009)

MF_Kitten said:


> that looks scary when you think about the price of that thing!
> 
> i hope you´ll smooth it all out nicely afterwards
> 
> and i can´t wait to see the stain when that time comes!



 2228 is only one Japanese 8 string on market for affordable price. USA 8 string can be only custom shop. So I still think that 2228 is the best buy for 8 string (I was not try Agile). But all 7s and 8s RG's have that blemish, and I want to get rid of it. I am really careful with those body coz it's my only guitar now .

And I think that cutaway shape will be fixing in the sanding process. Coz I'll take of all paint then put the neck on and will try and maybe will change a shape of it


----------



## yevetz (Aug 10, 2009)

Apophis said:


> looks ok, but I think you should make the cutaway a little deeper



Rg's are have a good thing - AANJ, and with AANJ I can reach all frets on any string. But my problem is that my hand is allways stoping by a horn when I want to play some big-stretching chords on a low strings after 12 fret, or some big-stretching riff or shred stuff. So I think I need only half of that you showed me. But as I told I think I'll made a changes in a shape of that cutaway before putting a stain on. 

Thanks for a tip


----------



## MF_Kitten (Aug 10, 2009)

i know the 2228 is affordable for an 8 string, but i´d be scared to do that to any guitar with a price as high as that one


----------



## loktide (Aug 10, 2009)

after i saw the first pics i was like "holy shit" 

i think finished cutaway turned out pretty good for what you had in mind. 

i'm really impressed you have the balls to do that on your primary and only guitar


----------



## yevetz (Aug 10, 2009)

loktide said:


> after i saw the first pics i was like "holy shit"
> 
> i think finished cutaway turned out pretty good for what you had in mind.
> 
> i'm really impressed you have the balls to do that on your primary and only guitar



thanks

In my plans more 3 guitars. Sherman 8 string, Roter fretless and Oni fanned.

I was 2 times ready to make a downpayment to Mike, but my money for it was escaped from me, so I need to modify my current guitar for the time till I get money for a customs


----------



## yevetz (Aug 10, 2009)

some more sandpaperwork


----------



## TimSE (Aug 10, 2009)

getting there 

maybe try using paintstripper. way easyer and quicker in my experience


----------



## yevetz (Aug 10, 2009)

TimSE said:


> getting there
> 
> maybe try using paintstripper. way easyer and quicker in my experience



What is paintstripper? Google is don't want to tell me . I mean it's some kind of tool ?


----------



## caughtinamosh (Aug 10, 2009)

It's a very powerful chemical that destroys paint, but leaves the wood intact.


----------



## Izebecool (Aug 10, 2009)

the grain looks pretty good on that body. Cant wait to see this completed!


----------



## yevetz (Aug 10, 2009)

caughtinamosh said:


> It's a very powerful chemical that destroys paint, but leaves the wood intact.



Hm.....I'll ask in a shop tomorow



Izebecool said:


> the grain looks pretty good on that body. Cant wait to see this completed!



yep same here, and also I can't find the glue line between body pieces, I mean it looks like it from one piece.


----------



## yevetz (Aug 10, 2009)

Beer with crackers after a hard work  :beer:


----------



## leandroab (Aug 10, 2009)

Awesome! 

I love these projects... I'm stripping paint off a body too. I resorted to the Paint-stripping chemicals rather than sanding... It's looking good!

Good luck on yours!

EDIT: Nice ID tag on the last photo! Is that from work?
EDIT2: It reads "Judge" so nvm haha


----------



## yevetz (Aug 10, 2009)

leandroab said:


> Awesome!
> 
> I love these projects... I'm stripping paint off a body too. I resorted to the Paint-stripping chemicals rather than sanding... It's looking good!
> 
> ...



yeah I was judging some swim competition few years ago.....it's actually a funny story. It was about 5 years ago. A friend of mine, who is professional swimmer, told me: "Yo dude there will be European championship on swimming, want to be in? We need one more judge." told him :"No dude, I don't know nothing in that kind of sport" and he told me : "I'll show you all, you'll get paid, and there will be girls in a swimming underwear that want to fuck Ukrainian guys" I told him "Fuck paid, get me there" . And that was an awesome week. The End


----------



## klutvott (Aug 10, 2009)

crackers? That looks like catfood.  
Looks like a cool project. FINISH IT NOW!


----------



## Galius (Aug 10, 2009)

Ive only had to strip paint off of one guitar but painstripper helped alot, sepecially when it comes to the thick clearcoat. If nobody jumps on my Damien 7 im selling I may strip it down just for something to do.


----------



## Shredcow (Aug 10, 2009)

Have a read here - The Guitar Refinishing and Restoration Forum :: View Forum - Guitar Finishing and Restoration

Search for stripping or paint or refinish.

The guys here advocate heat gun for poly finishes. I think the RG2228 is a poly finish... and apparently, that kind of finish can't be stripped off even by airplane grade paint stripper. 

But I may be wrong.


----------



## yevetz (Aug 11, 2009)

Shredcow said:


> Have a read here - The Guitar Refinishing and Restoration Forum :: View Forum - Guitar Finishing and Restoration
> 
> Search for stripping or paint or refinish.
> 
> ...



Thanks


----------



## yevetz (Aug 11, 2009)

I got a sanding machine!!!


----------



## yevetz (Aug 11, 2009)

I still do not know what picture I'll put on it. Maybe an Ibanez logo?


----------



## GorillaSalsa (Aug 12, 2009)

Maybe design your own thing? When I messed around with my 8-string, I left it brandless, because I feel like it's my own. One day I'll get the words "Gorilla Salsa" put on the headstock, but for now, it's staying blank.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 12, 2009)

MF_Kitten said:


> that looks scary when you think about the price of that thing!



precisely the reason i looked at this thread. i figure if someone is cutting up a guitar that expensive it HAS to be good. 



TimSE said:


> getting there
> 
> maybe try using paintstripper. way easyer and quicker in my experience



hell yea it is. i've done both (paint stripper and sanding). paint stripper makes life VERY easy. sanding made me wanna kill myself.


----------



## mattofvengeance (Aug 13, 2009)

Yeah, I'm saving for a 2228 so I can do this to it..


----------



## yevetz (Aug 13, 2009)

So! 

Some progress






And also I found that hand sanding is WAY MORE ACCURATE than machine, so I'll continue with a hand work


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 13, 2009)

mattofvengeance said:


> Yeah, I'm saving for a 2228 so I can do this to it..



whoa. who is that?


----------



## matttttYCE (Aug 13, 2009)

Konfyouzd said:


> whoa. who is that?



One of the guitarists from After The Burial (note the word "BURIAL" in the bottom middle-ish of the picture haha). Either Trent or Justin...I can never remember which one is which.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 13, 2009)

ha... i didn't even notice that. thanks man!


----------



## Andrew_B (Aug 13, 2009)

did you buy a belt sander or an orbital sander or a palm sander?


----------



## yevetz (Aug 14, 2009)

Andrew_B said:


> did you buy a belt sander or an orbital sander or a palm sander?



orbital


----------



## mattofvengeance (Aug 14, 2009)

matttttYCE said:


> One of the guitarists from After The Burial (note the word "BURIAL" in the bottom middle-ish of the picture haha). Either Trent or Justin...I can never remember which one is which.



Exactly. It's Justin Lowe from ATB. I love guitars with bright, neon colors. I should've lived during the 80s I guess haha.


----------



## lefty robb (Aug 14, 2009)

I would have just chemically stripped it, sooooo much easier...


----------



## yevetz (Aug 14, 2009)

lefty robb said:


> I would have just chemically stripped it, sooooo much easier...



Dude, the goal is not a stripped guitar  The goal is working on stripping


----------



## Andrew_B (Aug 14, 2009)

ahhh yea orbitals arent the best for this type of thing since its difficult to keep the area flat....

a belt sander will take off the majority on the flat surfaces then you just do the sides and round over by hand...

bit late now though lol...


----------



## yevetz (Aug 14, 2009)




----------



## Jeroenofzo (Aug 14, 2009)

This is looking great.

But please watch out with sanding the top, don't be like that guy who sanded his Loomis unevenly!


----------



## Rayne Mann (Aug 14, 2009)

Looks like a nice piece of Basswood! Or is it Alder?


----------



## Yoshi (Aug 14, 2009)

Basswood.


----------



## digitalpig (Aug 14, 2009)

Rayne Mann said:


> Looks like a nice piece of Basswood! Or is it Alder?



I always thought they're made of Mahogany, but they're made of Basswood, I just looked it up.

Felix


----------



## MF_Kitten (Aug 14, 2009)

the majority of ibbys are basswood 

it´s starting to look good, Yevetz, keep up the good work! after this i´m assuming you´ll be going over it with a very fine sandpaper? and then by hand, to smooth out any edges or uneven surfaces?


----------



## Andrew_B (Aug 14, 2009)

lol man thats a belt sander....


----------



## El Caco (Aug 14, 2009)

Good luck Vova, it looks like it is coming along nicely.

Don't worry mate once you get experienced with an orbital sander you can use one on flat or curved surfaced and get a perfect finish, it just takes practice and that guitar is not what you should practice on. That is why I always advise inexperienced people to do their first job by hand and use fine paper, it takes longer but it is safer and helps develop your ability to feel the job.


----------



## Andrew_B (Aug 14, 2009)

Jeroenofzo said:


> This is looking great.
> 
> But please watch out with sanding the top, don't be like that guy who sanded his Loomis unevenly!


 

who did that


----------



## El Caco (Aug 14, 2009)

HAHA yeah as mentioned above I just saw your sander, that isn't an orbital sander mate.


----------



## Andrew_B (Aug 14, 2009)

s7eve said:


> HAHA yeah as mentioned above I just saw your sander, that isn't an orbital sander mate.


 



i was about to tell you to go back and look at the pics lol


----------



## romper_stomper (Aug 14, 2009)

I don't have much faith in this one but I really hope this comes around and woops major ass...


----------



## plyta (Aug 14, 2009)

Vova wants Ibanez endorsment so bad 

I surelly wouldn't have enough patience to refinish the goddamn thing, would just sell it and get an Intrepid 

Oops, it's just what I did (except my Ibby was a 1527) 

Anyways, good luck with the project!


----------



## yevetz (Aug 14, 2009)

Jeroenofzo said:


> This is looking great.
> 
> But please watch out with sanding the top, don't be like that guy who sanded his Loomis unevenly!



I'll sand a top ONLY by a hand


----------



## yevetz (Aug 14, 2009)

MF_Kitten said:


> the majority of ibbys are basswood
> 
> it´s starting to look good, Yevetz, keep up the good work! after this i´m assuming you´ll be going over it with a very fine sandpaper? and then by hand, to smooth out any edges or uneven surfaces?



yes, sure



s7eve said:


> Good luck Vova, it looks like it is coming along nicely.
> 
> Don't worry mate once you get experienced with an orbital sander you can use one on flat or curved surfaced and get a perfect finish, it just takes practice and that guitar is not what you should practice on. That is why I always advise inexperienced people to do their first job by hand and use fine paper, it takes longer but it is safer and helps develop your ability to feel the job.



You is right, but I didn't do any "criminal" things on it 



s7eve said:


> HAHA yeah as mentioned above I just saw your sander, that isn't an orbital sander mate.





Andrew_B said:


> i was about to tell you to go back and look at the pics lol



I thought it calls orbital 



romper_stomper said:


> I don't have much faith in this one but I really hope this comes around and woops major ass...



What? 



plyta said:


> Vova want's Ibanez endorsment so bad



YES! :jj:


----------



## yevetz (Aug 14, 2009)

Oh! And also I think I'll burn some picture or pattern on. Coz staining is too mch pain in the ass


----------



## chimp_spanner (Aug 14, 2009)

Oh man! Props to you for plucking up the courage to make such a big change to your instrument! Knowing how important mine is to me, though, I gotta say those pictures make me wanna cry a little haha. Keep us all updated!!


----------



## yevetz (Aug 15, 2009)

Don't use sanding machines when you stripping guitar


----------



## MF_Kitten (Aug 15, 2009)

you should fix the curve on the lower horn cut. it looks a teeny bit uneven. but i´m guessing you´ll get to it later


----------



## El Caco (Aug 15, 2009)

I'm guessing Vova doesn't care, looks are not important to him only the guitar playing well and sounding great is important.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Aug 15, 2009)

i´m kinda thinking comfort as well though


----------



## leandroab (Aug 15, 2009)

The lacquer or whatever type of clear coat people use on these guitars are the most resistant things I've ever fucking see!

It simply DOESN'T come out easily! Even with paintstripper + sanding!


----------



## yevetz (Aug 15, 2009)

MF_Kitten said:


> you should fix the curve on the lower horn cut. it looks a teeny bit uneven. but i´m guessing you´ll get to it later





s7eve said:


> I'm guessing Vova doesn't care, looks are not important to him only the guitar playing well and sounding great is important.



Curve is fine, the paint is just not stripped from that palce. But you both right


----------



## romper_stomper (Aug 16, 2009)

What are you going to use for sanding the inner cutaway? Do you plan to do it by hand?


----------



## matttttYCE (Aug 16, 2009)

leandroab said:


> The lacquer or whatever type of clear coat people use on these guitars are the most resistant things I've ever fucking see!
> 
> It simply DOESN'T come out easily! Even with paintstripper + sanding!



Seriously! I'm currently sanding my s470L and I got the back to where there was no paint left in about 3 and 1/2 hours. I thought I was making great time. But upon closer inspection there's a clear coat and its taking FOREVER to sand..especially by hand!


----------



## yevetz (Aug 16, 2009)

romper_stomper said:


> What are you going to use for sanding the inner cutaway? Do you plan to do it by hand?



Yes only by a hand, also I am wraping sandpaper around the round stick and sanding some places like that.


----------



## chicks (Aug 16, 2009)

good luck , it isnt easy sanding a guitar done it a few times and its, something i wont do again , it is very time consuming , but all the same it will look cool when its done keep at it


----------



## romper_stomper (Aug 16, 2009)

chicks said:


> good luck , it isnt easy sanding a guitar done it a few times and its, something i wont do again , it is very time consuming , but all the same it will look cool when its done keep at it



+1

Don't be upset with my previous post..Just don't be afraid to use a palm sander. I have stripped more RG's then I can count on both hands, and I can tell you it's a pain in the butt e v e r y time. I'll be watching dude!!!


----------



## yevetz (Aug 22, 2009)

Some work is done


----------



## Maggai (Aug 23, 2009)

Great work! Figured out what you will do with colors or artwork?


----------



## caughtinamosh (Aug 23, 2009)

That's one perfect sand job.  Unfortunately, I lack the patience to sand by hand, so I've had to revert to paint striper and angle grinders, which don't give nearly as neat a job. 

EDIT: And that is one nice lump of basswood.


----------



## romper_stomper (Aug 23, 2009)

Maggai said:


> Great work! Figured out what you will do with colors or artwork?



x2 Painting, staining?


----------



## yevetz (Aug 23, 2009)

burn out some pic/pattern and oil then

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/off-topic/94029-i-need-your-help.html


----------



## Fred (Aug 23, 2009)

matttttYCE said:


> Seriously! I'm currently sanding my s470L and I got the back to where there was no paint left in about 3 and 1/2 hours. I thought I was making great time. But upon closer inspection there's a clear coat and its taking FOREVER to sand..especially by hand!



No shit - my RG7321 has taken so long I'm having to leave 2 or 3 days in between sanding sessions so I don't get too pissed off and screw it up, . There's about 5mm of fucking plastic before you get to the wood!

@Yevetz: Damn, you got lucky with the grain of that basswood! Really nice stuff, and it's good to see that at least you get a one piece body for the price you pay, haha.


----------



## yevetz (Aug 23, 2009)

Fred said:


> No shit - my RG7321 has taken so long I'm having to leave 2 or 3 days in between sanding sessions so I don't get too pissed off and screw it up, . There's about 5mm of fucking plastic before you get to the wood!
> 
> @Yevetz: Damn, you got lucky with the grain of that basswood! Really nice stuff, and it's good to see that at least you get a one piece body for the price you pay, haha.



it's a veneer, body is 4 pieces


----------



## Fred (Aug 23, 2009)

Hahaha, crap... That sucks. That's actually the same construction as my 7321, then - just with a veneer. .


----------



## yevetz (Aug 23, 2009)

Fred said:


> Hahaha, crap... That sucks. That's actually the same construction as my 7321, then - just with a veneer. .



I hope I sanded that clear coat. Can't look now coz I left my body in the shop.


----------



## Andrew_B (Aug 25, 2009)

matttttYCE said:


> Seriously! I'm currently sanding my s470L and I got the back to where there was no paint left in about 3 and 1/2 hours. I thought I was making great time. But upon closer inspection there's a clear coat and its taking FOREVER to sand..especially by hand!


 

that "clear coat" would be sanding sealer/grain filler


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 25, 2009)

i think i may still have the veneer on a body i've been staining but it's taking the stain just fine 

i think it's a veneer cuz it looks like alder grain and it's a 7620.


----------



## caughtinamosh (Aug 25, 2009)

Andrew_B said:


> that "clear coat" would be sanding sealer/grain filler



That shit is bulletproof. I eventually took a grinder with an abrasive sanding head to the body.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 25, 2009)

^ it really is... i'm using 60 grit sandpaper and it takes quite a while...


----------



## yevetz (Aug 25, 2009)

So here is the idea of burning 

there will be more pyramids


----------



## screamindaemon (Aug 25, 2009)

How would you achieve this 'burning'? I'm completely lost. Is it a tool, or masking process? Or a laser?
Don't get me wrong, it looks good, and a great idea for future reference.


----------



## bulletbass man (Aug 25, 2009)

I assume he means a wood burner. Pretty intriquite work but looks amazing if done right. Problem is mistakes are pretty much the end to your project.

I'd suggest cutting a very short tracer line with a very fine chisel. Saved my ass a lot when wood working as it was small enough i can sand it out but deep enough I can follow it smoothly with wood burner.


----------



## yevetz (Aug 25, 2009)

It's a laser burner with setupable burning deep distance. So I just putting a guitar on a table, loading a picture in the laser-burning machine, correcting a machine if it get a picture wrong, and it's start burning


----------



## screamindaemon (Aug 25, 2009)

interesting. Got a brand name and model number? I'm curious now.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 25, 2009)

^ ditto


----------



## yevetz (Aug 25, 2009)

Will know on a September 5 when dude that works on that machines will come back from vacation


----------



## yevetz (Aug 26, 2009)

how about this?


----------



## WannaBeGuitarPr (Aug 26, 2009)

i think it looks better without this puzzle on it.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 26, 2009)

i think it's a cool idea but i think you can come up with a better design than that. 

maybe something subtle that flows along the curves/contours of the guitar? just an idea. i might have to get myself one of those laser machines.


----------



## Shredcow (Aug 26, 2009)

Konfyouzd said:


> maybe something subtle that flows along the curves/contours of the guitar?



I agree... pseudo binding... like a scrapped natural binding kind of thing. Oil the rest of the wood since there's a nice wood veneer.


----------



## plyta (Aug 26, 2009)

Go with something related to Ukraine. For instance burn this behind the bridge:






Or this:


----------



## yevetz (Aug 27, 2009)

plyta said:


> Go with something related to Ukraine. For instance burn this behind the bridge:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nah, Ukraine is not deserve this


----------



## arktan (Aug 27, 2009)

^The flag is still awesome though. 

what about a floral pattern?


----------



## vansinn (Aug 27, 2009)

Methinks the pics of yourself in kilt from an earlier thread of yours might serve as inspirations for something totally 'you'.
Not saying you should decorate it in a kilt pattern, but there's something from that pic I can't get away from and still can't get right. Something exposive, swirling...


----------



## plyta (Aug 27, 2009)

yevetz said:


> Nah, Ukraine is not deserve this



Maybe, but that just might make you popular among the Ukrainian skinheads (I don't think it's a bad thing )


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 27, 2009)

haha... i don't know much about the ukraine but that symbol does look kind of sick...


----------



## loktide (Aug 27, 2009)

how about putting a figured maple veneer on it?


----------



## arktan (Aug 27, 2009)

Konfyouzd said:


> haha... i don't know much about the ukraine but that symbol does look kind of sick...



It's the coat of arms of Kievan Rus'. It was the first slavic state and it was founded by Swedes i think (too lazy to read  ). Kievan Rus' - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 27, 2009)

also too lazy to read. i'll take your word for it.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Aug 27, 2009)

hey, the figured maple veneer is a great idea! if you can sand it down, and put some work into it, you can easily do a veneer!

i would do some classy floral patterns on the entire body surface myself. the first idea there looks cool, but i wouldn´t keep the "frets" there and stuff.

check this out (attachment). now imagine the patterns burnt into the body instead, and then change the pattern a bit so it´s more floral, instead of this style. i just like the symmetry and placement of this one.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 27, 2009)

^ 

i like that idea. and i agree that that particular pattern is not so great but if you picked the right one that could look AMAZING.


----------



## yevetz (Aug 27, 2009)

I'll ask luthiers up here if they have some veneers for sale 

Today I had new idea, make a puzzles twice smaller and stain it in 3 color: chocolate, black cherry and leave natural, and then put oil on.

Oh and the line of puzzles will be burned


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 27, 2009)

isn't there an ibanez like that out? i swear i've seen puzzle pieces before


----------



## vortex_infinium (Aug 27, 2009)

Konfyouzd said:


> isn't there an ibanez like that out? i swear i've seen puzzle pieces before



There are two versions that were limited runs a few years back.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 27, 2009)

i still say go with something subtle and decorative. but you should do a mock up of your current puzzle idea. i'd like to see what you're talking about


----------



## matttttYCE (Aug 27, 2009)

I think something like the picture in the post above would look amazing! Less is more!




Konfyouzd said:


> isn't there an ibanez like that out? i swear i've seen puzzle pieces before


----------



## vansinn (Aug 28, 2009)

Konfyouzd said:


> i still say go with something subtle and decorative. but you should do a mock up of your current puzzle idea. i'd like to see what you're talking about



I like this a lot! Interweaving patterns, reminding me a Bit like new school tatto's, and not overdone, because they're open and fat lines aren't used.
I think those looks the best when the body underneath is finished to an uneven, slightly messy looks. A clean surface may look too nice and sterile.

Do patterns like those have a name to them? - I'll want to do some studying..


----------



## MF_Kitten (Aug 28, 2009)

Konfyouzd said:


> i still say go with something subtle and decorative. but you should do a mock up of your current puzzle idea. i'd like to see what you're talking about



YES!!! PERFECT!!!

of course, i have no idea what Vova likes, but to me that is awesome as hell


----------



## omgmjgg (Aug 28, 2009)

your thinking of the Peavey Vandenberg Custom, which was a black and white puzzle piece


----------



## yevetz (Aug 29, 2009)

matttttYCE said:


> Seriously! I'm currently sanding my s470L and I got the back to where there was no paint left in about 3 and 1/2 hours. I thought I was making great time. But upon closer inspection there's a clear coat and its taking FOREVER to sand..especially by hand!





Fred said:


> No shit - my RG7321 has taken so long I'm having to leave 2 or 3 days in between sanding sessions so I don't get too pissed off and screw it up, . There's about 5mm of fucking plastic before you get to the wood!
> 
> @Yevetz: Damn, you got lucky with the grain of that basswood! Really nice stuff, and it's good to see that at least you get a one piece body for the price you pay, haha.



You was right, that clear coat is fucking bulletproof. I was sanding it tOOOOO LONG....

So here the pics


----------



## El Caco (Aug 29, 2009)

Looking good.


----------



## matttttYCE (Aug 29, 2009)

Andrew_B said:


> that "clear coat" would be sanding sealer/grain filler



Actually, I believe it's called a big fucking pain in the ass! 
But seriously, thanks for pointing that out.

Edit: The 2228 is coming along nicely. Any more ideas as to what your going to do with it? Something more along the lines of the tribal things picture? Or possibly something else? Also you've only been hand sanding this, right? Or am I mistaken?


----------



## yevetz (Aug 30, 2009)

matttttYCE said:


> Actually, I believe it's called a big fucking pain in the ass!
> But seriously, thanks for pointing that out.
> 
> Edit: The 2228 is coming along nicely. Any more ideas as to what your going to do with it? Something more along the lines of the tribal things picture? Or possibly something else? Also you've only been hand sanding this, right? Or am I mistaken?



I'll burn a puzzles on a top and stain it in different colors. 

I was try to use sanding machine, but I fail. So yes all work was by a hand


----------



## yevetz (Sep 27, 2009)

So I am make a decision to put a maple veneers on a top and back, I dunno what it will be quilted or flame or maybe something else, I'll choose when I'll be in a woodshop, next week I think. Veneer will be glued by professional luthier that was work for Fodera Stat Pokatilo. I am exited


----------



## Crescent2k6 (Sep 27, 2009)

Nice job sanding it haha I tried doing exactly the same thing to my 1527 with an electric sander and screwed up the edges pretty bad (forgot how soft basswood was). Now I have no more 1527 body  (or rather a misshapen one with a screwed up neck joint), at least the neck wasn't touched. Anyway yeah congrats haha good luck on whatever you end up deciding what you want to do with it.


----------



## yevetz (Sep 27, 2009)

Final project on puzzle pattern


----------



## Konfyouzd (Sep 27, 2009)

and you said you're going to dye them different colors, right?


----------



## yevetz (Sep 27, 2009)

Konfyouzd said:


> and you said you're going to dye them different colors, right?



yep, black cherry, chocolate and leave natural


----------



## Konfyouzd (Sep 27, 2009)

sexy color choices 

so did you get your hands on that laser burner, thingamajig?


----------



## yevetz (Sep 27, 2009)

Konfyouzd said:


> sexy color choices


----------



## sessionswan (Sep 28, 2009)

yevetz said:


> yep, black cherry, chocolate and leave natural



I cannot wait to see pics when that's done - it looks amazing so far man, well done!


----------



## DeanLamb (Sep 29, 2009)

Yes, I am also very stoked about this project.


----------



## Izebecool (Sep 29, 2009)

Are you gonna do the puzzle design on both the top and back?

This project is awesome I cant wait to see the finished product!


----------



## yevetz (Sep 29, 2009)

Izebecool said:


> Are you gonna do the puzzle design on both the top and back?
> 
> This project is awesome I cant wait to see the finished product!



puzzles only on top, but back will be with maple veneer too


----------



## yevetz (Oct 1, 2009)

So I was today in a woodshoop, as I came in there I got a bonner  srsly that wood is so sexy 

WENGE!







And other woods






Sapeele






Some more











Purpleheart 











And here is veneers warehouse

There is a LOAD of exotic wood veneers































I forgot to put camera in makro mode, but this close photos is still awesome
















And here what I choosed






It's calls Vavon (My friends calls me Vovan sometime so this is kinda my wood )

There is not mine piece on the photo, my is even better. After that awesome top I dunno if I'll be doing that puzzles, I think I'll stain it or so and put some finish on, it's all will be made by professional luthier. I am fucking exited


----------



## Empryrean (Oct 1, 2009)

Wowie thats some nice wood


----------



## yevetz (Oct 15, 2009)

So.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Oct 15, 2009)

Dude :|


----------



## yevetz (Oct 15, 2009)

vampiregenocide said:


> Dude :|



?


----------



## yevetz (Oct 15, 2009)




----------



## Fred the Shred (Oct 15, 2009)

Hmmm.... classy!


----------



## AK DRAGON (Oct 15, 2009)

that looks 100% better that original


----------



## QuambaFu (Oct 15, 2009)

Yevetz! Yesses!! Awesome looking 2228. One piece veneer looks awesome!


----------



## Fred (Oct 15, 2009)

Looks fucking amazing dude, congrats!


----------



## Hollowway (Oct 15, 2009)

The 2228 is one of the most ugly instruments in history, IMO. Yours? One of the most beautiful. Seriously good choice to redo it!


----------



## yevetz (Oct 15, 2009)

guitar is wired (thanks to Stitch )


----------



## Sepultorture (Oct 15, 2009)

that sir, is the fucking SEX

fap fap fap fap fap


----------



## highlordmugfug (Oct 15, 2009)

Damn that thing is gorgeous. Marvelous work man!


----------



## leandroab (Oct 15, 2009)

Sexy time...

A matching headstock and then it would be _double_ sexy time


----------



## Arteriorrhexis (Oct 15, 2009)

Oh god yes


----------



## MaKo´s Tethan (Oct 15, 2009)

Now I like RG8.


----------



## matttttYCE (Oct 15, 2009)

That looks so amazing! Awesome, awesome, awesome!!! I had doubts about the lower horn, but it looks great too!


----------



## Raoul Duke (Oct 15, 2009)

That looks about 1 million times better than the boring black.
Well done dude, it takes balls to dive into a project like this on such a pricey guitar. All worth it though, as it looks killer


----------



## somn (Oct 16, 2009)

did u fine sand it? what finish did you use? nice look tho man needs A matching headstock


----------



## Rorschach (Oct 16, 2009)

Wow, that turned out a million times better than I thought
Excellent work, sir!
Have to agree on the headstock though...


----------



## plyta (Oct 16, 2009)

100% improvement over the original lame black


----------



## yevetz (Oct 16, 2009)

somn said:


> did u fine sand it? what finish did you use? nice look tho man needs A matching headstock



Yes I was sand it. Finish is the same as Fender use (I forgot the name)

headstock idea is good, but I was wait too long and I want to play and, it no chance to put ibanez sign back after veneering headstock


----------



## zacharjones4288 (Oct 16, 2009)

shit....That is amazing
Now I must do thins to mine lol


----------



## drmosh (Oct 16, 2009)

that does indeed look really fantastic!


----------



## Spratcho (Oct 16, 2009)

I'm sorry but its really not my cup of tea hah!


----------



## hufschmid (Oct 16, 2009)

Awesome work Vova


----------



## MF_Kitten (Oct 16, 2009)

holy shit, man! you really came through and made this thing bad-fucking-ass!

it´s ten million times more gorgeous than any 2228 i´ve ever seen! 

awesome work, man!


----------



## DevinShidaker (Oct 16, 2009)

Vova, your guitar looks absolutely AMAZING now. I want one! haha.


----------



## ivancic1al (Oct 16, 2009)

ERG of the year nod anyone? seriously, that thing fucking kills! sooo sexy. i wish i had teh balls/time/$ to do the same to my black jackson....cause after awhile black just gets...bleh


----------



## Fred the Shred (Oct 16, 2009)

I wouldn't say it's ERG of the year material, quite honestly, but it is quite a pretty guitar indeed.


----------



## Konfyouzd (Oct 16, 2009)

i wanna see it all strung up. 

but she's fuckin' gorgeous. you're making me want an 8...


----------



## phaeded0ut (Oct 16, 2009)

I'm not a fan of Ibanez guitars at all, but Vova, you need to get yours finished up and posted as a Guitar of the Month with the quickness, m8! Really pretty work.


----------



## Neil (Oct 16, 2009)

Thats awesome!


----------



## Mattmc74 (Oct 16, 2009)

Looks bad ass man! Nice job!


----------



## Stitch (Oct 16, 2009)

Fred the Shred said:


> I wouldn't say it's ERG of the year material, quite honestly, but it is quite a pretty guitar indeed.



You have a conflict of interest, your opinion don't count


----------



## yevetz (Oct 16, 2009)

Konfyouzd said:


> i wanna see it all strung up.
> 
> but she's fuckin' gorgeous. you're making me want an 8...



too tired man, but I'll try to do it today


----------



## Fred the Shred (Oct 16, 2009)

Stitch said:


> You have a conflict of interest, your opinion don't count





Not really - I don't think any of my guitars would make it, honestly. I am aware of my own... "particular tastes".


----------



## guitarplayerone (Oct 16, 2009)

yevetz said:


> Yes I was sand it. Finish is the same as Fender use (I forgot the name)
> 
> headstock idea is good, but I was wait too long and I want to play and, it no chance to put ibanez sign back after veneering headstock



you can order the decals online and then put them back on over the wood, under the clearcoat, many have done it

i'm sure someone will dig up the specific site to do so from we all want to see a matching headstock lolol


guitar is awesome

diggin the russian corona lol

edit:

http://www.best-decals.com/index.php?main_page=index&cPath=2_19


----------



## El Caco (Oct 16, 2009)

Holy shit Vova  That turned out so much better then I thought it was going to, Awesome.


----------



## yevetz (Oct 16, 2009)

guitarplayerone said:


> you can order the decals online and then put them back on over the wood, under the clearcoat, many have done it
> 
> i'm sure someone will dig up the specific site to do so from we all want to see a matching headstock lolol
> 
> ...



Where are you was earlier? 

After a month without guitar I want to play it now. So no modification for the next half a year


----------



## Sebastian (Oct 17, 2009)

yevetz said:


> Where are you was earlier?
> 
> After a month without guitar I want to play it now. So no modification for the next half a year



You got to play your friends custom Jackson ?


----------



## yevetz (Oct 17, 2009)

Sebastian said:


> You got to play your friends custom Jackson ?



i wasn't mine and it wasn't 8 string


----------



## Ruins (Oct 17, 2009)

Vova, pizdetz kruta palu4ilos!!!!!!! 
this is just bloody awesome! it almost looks like it was carved FUCK! I AM LOVING IT. 
it gives me ideas for my bass...


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Oct 17, 2009)

s7eve said:


> Holy shit Vova  That turned out so much better then I thought it was going to, Awesome.


----------



## PlagueX1 (Oct 17, 2009)

It looks like roots! So nice looking man


----------



## djangoism (Oct 27, 2009)

Gorgeous work  Now maybe I can get started on rebuilding my Strat after saying I was gonna do for the last 6 years


----------



## Konfyouzd (Oct 27, 2009)

yevetz said:


> too tired man, but I'll try to do it today


oh i didn't mean immediately... 

whenever it happens is fine w/ me.


----------



## somn (Oct 27, 2009)

i wanna see it all strung up too man youtube clips???


----------



## yevetz (Oct 28, 2009)

somn said:


> i wanna see it all strung up too man youtube clips???



I gonna dye the fretboard, put BKP's in. And then make some clips


----------



## Kissa3 (Oct 29, 2009)

dude, fuck you  that guitar is ULTRAFUCKINGCOOL and now i have a major GAS, dude funk you and your cool guitar ! (just joking >: ) no hard feelings, hahah)

but seriously, that veneer just made the guitar 50000000% better !


----------



## yevetz (Oct 29, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## yevetz (Nov 1, 2009)

Got some dishes


----------



## Empryrean (Nov 1, 2009)

Ah! Nice! Stick em in!


----------



## El Caco (Nov 1, 2009)

Awesome !!!


----------



## guitarplayerone (Nov 2, 2009)

yevetz said:


> Where are you was earlier?
> 
> After a month without guitar I want to play it now. So no modification for the next half a year



vova, pick up the wood and hold on to it anyway till you mod the guitar again!


----------



## Konfyouzd (Nov 2, 2009)

uh oh... nearing completion...


----------



## BrainArt (Nov 3, 2009)

When I saw the veneer on the guitar I literally dropped my jaw. That looks so fucking sexy, Vova, great job! I agree with the others, though; it needs a matching headstock.


----------



## possumkiller (Nov 3, 2009)

+1 matching headstock.


----------



## Koshchei (Nov 4, 2009)

You have achieved and over-achieved, Vova  True Stakhanovite


----------



## Groff (Nov 4, 2009)

Fine job Vova! Very nice!


----------



## Tristoner7 (Nov 4, 2009)

Looks killer ! Definatly one of the best project/mods I've seen to a guitar... ever !


----------



## LordCashew (Nov 4, 2009)

Badass! Was it hard to bend the veneer over the forearm contour? Did you have to wet it or heat it?


----------



## yevetz (Nov 4, 2009)

LordIronSpatula said:


> Badass! Was it hard to bend the veneer over the forearm contour? Did you have to wet it or heat it?



gluing veneer and finishing was made by professional luthier 

BTW fretboard is dyed


----------



## Dusty201087 (Nov 4, 2009)

yevetz said:


> gluing veneer and finishing was made by professional luthier
> 
> BTW fretboard is dyed



How did I miss this thread until now? MOAR PICS NOW!!!


----------



## yevetz (Nov 10, 2009)

So guitar is ALMOST DONE, only a pup rings is left


----------



## El Caco (Nov 10, 2009)

Looks fucking awesome Vova.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Nov 10, 2009)

That is beautiful. Will look better when those gaps are covered up though.


----------



## TimSE (Nov 10, 2009)

that is some sexy wood you got there vova


----------



## D-EJ915 (Nov 10, 2009)

the grain on that almost looks 3D it's insane, looks awesome


----------



## Hollowway (Nov 10, 2009)

Tell Ibanez you'll sell the rights to that model! That is the ONLY 2228 I've ever seen that I liked. And TBH, when you started this thread off with that power sander to the lower horn, I was SURE this would end in a major face-palm. But you pulled it off like I would never have believed possible!


----------



## romper_stomper (Nov 10, 2009)

Looks fucking nice!!! I like the gap.. it looks hard as shit!!!


----------



## RG7 (Nov 10, 2009)

Hey vova. 

I have the same carpets as you! 

GO SOVIET POWER! 

My mother bought them back when she lived in kiev, well, back when that was the USSR.


I swear, every russian\soviet household has them.


----------



## Xanithon (Nov 10, 2009)

Dude this looks fucking sweet!


----------



## yevetz (Nov 11, 2009)

RG7 said:


> Hey vova.
> 
> I have the same carpets as you!
> 
> ...



 but true


----------



## MF_Kitten (Nov 11, 2009)

you have truly brought this guitar out of "meh" land, and into "OMFG WOW!" land. you´ve got some major balls to take on a project like this, considering it´s a high end pricey guitar, and it´s not the easiest thing to do. it looks great!


----------



## Sebastian (Nov 11, 2009)

RG7 said:


> Hey vova.
> 
> I have the same carpets as you!
> 
> ...



Oh man this is so true about the carpets 

and they have the same Radiators ! haha


----------



## -K4G- (Nov 11, 2009)

Came out awesome, Vova! It looks fucking sexy.


----------



## yevetz (Nov 15, 2009)

So! Fuck the pickups rings coz I am running out of money.

*PROJECT DONE*

Thanks for watching, commenting and advicing


----------



## Mattmc74 (Nov 15, 2009)

yevetz said:


> So guitar is ALMOST DONE, only a pup rings is left



Awesome!


----------



## caughtinamosh (Nov 15, 2009)

I honestly that the guitar looks OK without the pickup rings, and you can always add them later, if you desire. 

Congrats on a fantastic project, Vova!


----------



## Sebastian (Nov 16, 2009)

Now Vova .. I dont care if you ahve a good camera and mic, you have to make some clips of you playing it 
NOW


----------



## kruneh (Nov 16, 2009)

Wow, that turned out nice.
Now Ibanez; take a good look and learn.


----------



## s_k_mullins (Nov 16, 2009)

dude that 2228 looks awesome  You did such a killer job!
I think its good without the pickup rings!


----------



## Decipher (Nov 16, 2009)

Very nice work!


----------



## cyril v (Nov 16, 2009)

That turned out pretty damn good, excellent work!


----------



## yevetz (Nov 16, 2009)

Sebastian said:


> Now Vova .. I dont care if you ahve a good camera and mic, you have to make some clips of you playing it
> NOW



My camera can rec vid but can't rec the sound


----------



## Sebastian (Nov 17, 2009)

yevetz said:


> My camera can rec vid but can't rec the sound





Thats why U need a microphone .. and then put together the video and audio in some video editing program


----------



## Alien DNA (Nov 17, 2009)

most excellent dude


----------



## Mattnh79 (Dec 22, 2009)

Looks Amazing! it's so fucking awesome!! nice choice of pups too. EMG's suck IMO.


----------



## Sepultorture (Dec 22, 2009)

that is pretty damn sick i must say

but in all honesty the passives look so gay in those routes

we needs to make routing fittings for passives damnit, none of this pickup rings malarky


----------



## tuttermuts (Dec 23, 2009)

I dunno doesn't look that bad. Ofcourse a fitting route would be nicer.
Over the years theres been people just ditching their neckpup leaving an empty route as it is.
Just as a "I don't give a crap how it looks" kind of thing.
Maybe this could become the new thing huh, just to take a piss at emg's routing 

edit: I only saw the last pic in this thread at first, thought it was a saber body (with the rounded edges) turns out its just the top playing tricks, really nice!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Dec 23, 2009)

Wow


----------



## Metalus (Dec 23, 2009)

That is one sexy ass RG2228


----------



## yevetz (Dec 29, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## sessionswan (Dec 29, 2009)

Well done Vova! That is one fine looking geetar sir.


----------



## splinter8451 (Dec 29, 2009)

Man this thing is so damn awesome. That wood is like... roots of a tree or something it looks so 3d.


----------



## Samer (Dec 29, 2009)

Looks great man congrats, i wouldn't put any pick up rings in it if it were my guitar. 

Maybe a pick guard or something but not rings.


----------



## yevetz (Dec 30, 2009)

Thanks


----------

